# So I had a bit of inspiration



## Whimsica (Sep 21, 2013)

I've always been fascinated by the concept that everything in the world connects to each other.
the way every single event falls into place affects the world drastically etc

So I was thinking about something
where an important piece of the past gets altered and corrupts everything. The character has to travel into the past numerous times to try and bring things back to normal, and in the process, discovers many secrets about how things "could've been" and what they could even end up being, just from a small event getting bigger and bigger. (or gets to see many different variations of the same world/etc)
(like the "butterfly affect")

But the problem is, I couldn't write something so complex to save my life... I have to find a way to simplify it to fit my naïve 15-year-old brain better... (XD) I might attempt to write a short story about this concept. Or a series of them. 
i get ideas... I'm just HORRIBLE at execution...


----------



## Outiboros (Sep 21, 2013)

Watch the Back to the Future movies. They operate on a very similar concept.

As for the rest, time runs by itself. You won't be fifteen forever.


----------



## bookmasta (Sep 21, 2013)

Start with a simple plot. Try to advance it and improve it as you go.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 21, 2013)

This short story by Ray Bradbury might give you some ideas:

http://www.lasalle.edu/~didio/courses/hon462/hon462_assets/sound_of_thunder.htm


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 21, 2013)

What you are talking about is called the "Butterfly Effect."  Something as simple as the death of a butterfly can alter the future.

You can read more here:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterfly_effect


----------



## dale (Sep 22, 2013)

just write dracula from a zen buddhist perspective. like the blood is the zen. the blood is the eternal spark shared within us all to
share and live and die for and then die again for. the stars, the planets, the water, the people...all goblets of blood zen bddhism. 
of course i'm on ritalin and vodka and popping nonsense but wouldn't it be like totally kabbalah? ha ha


----------



## Jeko (Sep 22, 2013)

Complex plots are slowly woven. Take your time, take it one idea at a time, and don't feel you have to keep track of everything at once. Time is on your side. You can write _anything _as long as you devote time and focus to it.


----------



## Morkonan (Sep 24, 2013)

Whimsica said:


> I've always been fascinated by the concept that everything in the world connects to each other.
> the way every single event falls into place affects the world drastically etc
> 
> So I was thinking about something
> ...



Watch this show for several episodes. Your premise duplicates its fairly well: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_Leap


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 24, 2013)

Morkonan said:


> Watch this show for several episodes. Your premise duplicates its fairly well: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_Leap



Oh boy...

[video=youtube;5v4zCHRf8Ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v4zCHRf8Ro[/video]


----------



## Nickleby (Sep 24, 2013)

If I had set myself this problem, I'd work backwards. Start with where you want to end up. You don't have to redesign the entire world in the first version, but get a broad idea of what has changed and what hasn't. From there, undo one or two changes at a time, until you get back to the original point of divergence.

With that basic outline in hand, you can go into more detail. Look for themes or patterns that point out what you're trying to say to the reader. Someone mentioned _Back to the Future_--one theme there is that Biff is a bully in every incarnation, that is, some people never change. Work your way forward again and flesh out each new variation. Some changes may reinforce others, that is, multiply the effects, while others may cancel each other out. Don't make each world a near clone of the one before. Even better, don't go through them in order.

I'm assuming you're not going to follow the _Quantum Leap_ model. There, the changes tended to happen independently (which you almost have to do in episodic television). There was another show, _Sliders_, with a similar premise, only the characters kept moving through alternate worlds with different histories. You're talking about a single timeline with multiple diversions, right? If not, ignore this post.


----------

